

UK NHS medical records will be shared with private companies unless you opt out - buro9
http://www.care-data.info/

======
rmk2
Thank you for the submission, I hadn't seen this yet. I absolutely love how
the original brochure (which is also linked on that website) tells you (always
in bold) that nothing needs to be done if sharing is alright, yet they don't
give you a direct way to opt-out, no form and all it says is "talk to your GP
practice". This leaves a _really_ funny aftertaste, because it suggests that,
really, you shouldn't be opting out, according to the people who think it is
actually a good idea to share identifiable medical data...

~~~
DanBC
Different GP practices will have different methods for opting out.

I'm generally in favour of this, but i wish it had been linked to some kind of
"must publish" rule. Firms can use the data but they must publish any
research.

I am a bit worried about the netflix effect - deanonymization of data.

It's also frustrating that this is easy to make opt out, but MPs refuse to
make organ donation opt out.

------
rahimnathwani
The leaflet: "Details that could identify you will be removed before your
information is made available to others, such as those planning NHS services
and approved researchers"

The OP: "can and will be released in an indentifiable form to organisations"

Can anyone with more knowledge about this shed any light on the seeming
inconsistency?

~~~
buro9
The OP is a GP herself who is disclosing the full information and detail
whilst additionally providing an FAQ answering such questions.

I would trust the advice of the GP and medical profession over the marketing
leaflet from the government.

